# JabbaTheWood´12 fast jedes Lager defekt



## Tipone (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich fahre ein 2012´er JabbaTheWood5 seit März diesen Jahres. Das Bike hat ca. 2500km runter...nach dem letzten Marathon ging das Tretlager schwergängig und hat Geräusche von sich gegeben.
Nun, da ja die Saison eh vorbei ist habe ich mal nach dem Problem geschaut und die X9 Kurbel demontiert.
Am Bike ist ein Adapter Pressfit 30 zu BSA verbaut (83mm Breite).
Nach dem Herausziehen der Kurbelgarnitur viel mir gleich auf, dass das Gehäuse des GXP-Lagers auf der Antriebsseite ganz schön runtergeraspelt ist. DieLager an sich waren verrostet und fast fest. 
Jetzt habe ich mir einen neuen Satz Lager geholt und wollte nun alles zusammenbauen. Beim neuen Lagersatz sind zwei Distanzscheiben dabei, welche laut Beschreibung bei der 83mm Breite eingebaut werden sollen.
Ausserdem liegt dem Lagersatz auch eine Verbindungshülse mit Dichtringen bei, die lt.  Beschreibung zwischen die Lager gesteckt werden soll.
Tja, was nun? Original waren da weder Distanzringe noch die Verbindungshülse verbaut.
Ich habe nun erstmal die Lager ohne die Ringe und die Hülse verbaut... so wie eben von Rose ausgeliefert.
Jetzt die Kurbel und den Kurbelarm zusammengesteckt und vorerst mit 30nm angezogen. Das Teil dreht sich schwer, Schleifgeräusche.
Die Antriebsseite liegt am Lagergeäuse an...
Kann das sein, das da eine Distanzhülse rein muss.. und die von vornherein nicht verbaut war? Das würde auch das abgeschliffene Lagergehäuse des ausgebauten Lagers erklären.
Hab Euch mal Fotos mit angehangen..

Aber es geht noch weiter. Das Hinterrad wurde ausgebaut (Easton EA70XCT, Steckachse)... und dreht ebenfalls schwer. Also Kassette runter...Freilauf knirscht... Freilauf runter und los ging das Elend. Beide Lager im Freilauf sowie die beiden Lager der Nabe absolut fest....abwohl alle 4 gedichtet sind.

Also schon 2 Probleme....

Die defekten Lager haben mich natürlich hellhörig gemacht. Also Fox-Dämpfer abgeschraubt und den Hinterbau hin- und herbewegt. Das Teil geht sowas von schwer... Shit.
Da ja nun die Kurbel und das Hinterrad bereits ausgebaut waren, habe ich die Schwinge abgeschraubt.. siehe da, die nächsten 2 festen Lager. Also den Rest auch noch ab... die Lager am Hinterradgelenk schwergängig und die beiden Nadellager am Gelenk unterhalb der Dämpferverschraubung auch ausgelutscht. Dort haben sich sogar die Dichtungen der Nadelhülsen aus den Hülsen bewegt und schön zwischen der Kunstoffscheibe geschliffen.

Ich habe mir nun die ganzen Lager im freien Handel besorgt... natürlich gute von SKF.
Die Nabe und den Freilauf habe ich neu gelagert... die Lager des Hinterbaus sind auch alle getauscht.

Was mach ich jetzt aber mit dem Tretlager und der Kurbel? 
Ich finde auch nirgends so richtig Bilder auf denen man die Antriebsseite von innen sieht. Nach meinem Verständnis müssen sich doch beide Kurbelseiten an den Innenringen der LAger abstützen. Der linke Kurbelarm macht das ja auch,  die rechte Seite aber eben nicht, weil da das äußere Lagergehäuse ehe schleift.
Ist echt ärgerlich....

LG, Tipone


----------



## AndreasCube (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Tipone!
Habe mir auch ein JW 2012 gekauft und ganz ähnliche Prbleme gehabt. Auch bei mir hat das Bike am Ende der Saison knarzende Geräusch von sich gegeben. Das Tretlager war gleich von anfang an kaputt und wurde ohne Probleme auf Garantie getauscht. Habe mir im November dann meinen Hinterbau angeschaut und das Gleiche wie Du festgestellt. Dichtring zwischen Distanzscheibe. Tippe da auf Montagefehler. Der größte Bolzen abe rwar, dass der Dämpfer nicht liniar zum Hinterbau montiert war. Abweichung ca. 2-3mm. Das heißt, das auf den Dämpfer permanent Seitenkräfte wirken. Ölverlust!! Die Aufnahme am Oberrohr war schief gebohrt.
Hab mein Rad wieder eingeschickt und einen neuen Rahmen bekommen.
Mein Tipp, gib das Bike einfach zum Service auf Garantie. Die wissen um ihre Leichen im Keller.(Schlechte Serie)
LG Andreascube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tipone (27. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.
Rose war sogar schneller als ich und hat sich gleich bei mir gemeldet! 
Das Rad geht Mitte/Ende Januar zu Rose, da wird das Problem begutachtet. Also Daumen drücken!!

So siehts bei mir aus...der Hinterbau kommt schon nicht gerade am Dämpfer/Oberrohr an, der Dämpfer sitzt schief.


----------



## Tipone (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ganz dickes LOB an Rose!! Ich habe einen neuen Rahmen bekommen..die ganze Aktion hat keine 3 Wochen gedauert.
Der Rose-Mitarbeiter, der mein Rad umgebaut hat, hat mich vorher noch angerufen, mir vom neuen Rahmen erzählt, wann er fertig wird usw.  tolles Gespräch :-D
Meine ganzen Zusatzwünsche sind auch erfüllt worden...
Nun stehts da und die ersten 40km sind gerollt.
Danke Rose, toller Service!!!


----------

